# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo terreno en mercado sta. Anita-ate lima

## G&BIngenieros

*VENDO TERRENO*    *ESQUINA CARRETERA CENTRAL FRENTE A MERCADO PRODUCTORES*  *ATE-VITARTE - LIMA - PERÚ*   *EXCELENTE UBICACIÓN, ESQUINA CON AV. ASTURIAS (AV. INDUSTRIAL).*  *AREA: 21,540 m2*  *IDEAL PARA MERCADO, ALMACEN, AXHIBICIÓN, ETC.*  *PRECIO DE OCASIÓN  AL MEJOR POSTOR*    *TELF. 695-0944*   _CEL: 99623-0303 / 98952-2112_   _www.propiedadesenlima.com_Temas similares: El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita se encuentra totalmente listo para recibir a comerciantes de La Parada, consideran Artículo: Municipio de Lima estudia entregar en concesión puestos de venta del mercado mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita abriría en noviembre Nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a comerciantes exportar productos agrícolas

----------

